# Son's First Bow Kill 11/26/10



## smi224 (Dec 1, 2006)

This was my sons first kill with a bow. I'm not sure who was more pumped me or him.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats to the hunter..good job!


----------



## Buck-horn (Oct 25, 2010)

Great job kiddo !!!! Something special about a bow kill....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

That is 2COOL! You had to be pumped!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

WTG, I bet he was fired up. U too!


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice Job!!! where were you guys hunting?


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice! Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Congrats great job kiddo not anyone can kill one with a bow *
*very special he is HOOKED BIG TIME *


----------



## smi224 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I was pumped. Thats why I said I didnt know who was more excited me or him. When I saw he had made a good shot I stood straight up in our pop-up-blind and lifted it up off the ground.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats to the both of you!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

smi224 said:


> Yea I was pumped. Thats why I said I didnt know who was more excited me or him. When I saw he had made a good shot I stood straight up in our pop-up-blind and lifted it up off the ground.


LOL, that's awesome!

WTG dad and congrats to the hunter! :cheers:


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Awesome deer! Congrats to your son.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

